# Diagramas vw 2003 compu



## DAVID1957 (Dic 30, 2012)

Agradeceré me envien diagrama  COMPU VW 2003  se quemaron unas resistencias y no se ven los colores.  Si alguien tiene la informacion por favor envienla.


----------

